# M&P 45c



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Any opinions on these ? Picked one up last week...Opted for the dark earth brown...This is one sweet shooter...I was surprised at the minimal recoil for a 45...Just a tad bigger than the wifes' M&P compact 9...I'm really lovin' this M&P series...Can anyone reccomend a good carry holster?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

J D said:


> Can anyone reccomend a good carry holster?


Oh man, did you open a can of worms. :smt033

I might as well start the "I use ...." responses. I've had good luck with Galco http://www.usgalco.com/ and UBG holsters http://www.ubgholsters.com/


----------

